# AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE: doch nur 125W TDP !



## Explosiv (27. Juni 2009)

Laut tweaktown wird AMD demnächst eine neue CPU vorstellen, was das neue Top Modell auf AM3-Basis darstellen soll.

Weiter wird berichtet, das die CPU bereits in der nächsten Woche erscheinen soll. Die CPU wird das bisherige Topmodell den Phenom II X4 955 ablösen und soll nochmals 200MHz höher getaktet sein. 
Aus dem Artikel geht auch hervor, das der Prozessor mit höchster warscheinlichkeit wie gewohnt eine Black Edition ist, was das Übertakten erleichtert.

Der Phenom II X4 965 wird vermutlich mit einem Einführungspreis starten, wie der Anfangspreis des Phenom X4 955er war, das würde auch erklären warum der 955er im Preis gefallen ist, um einen neuen Pendanten einführen zu können. 
Die CPU wird mit 3,4GHz getaktet und soll eine TDP von 125W aufweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

UPDATE  : Die News scheinen sich zu bewahrheiten, da mittlerweile auch ein Artikel auf Computerbase veröffentlicht wurde ( ich war schneller  ) !

Hier nachzulesen: AMD mit neuem Flaggschiff ? Phenom II X4 965 - 27.06.2009 - ComputerBase

Intel könnte dadurch gezwungen sein die Preise für den Q9550  bzw. den Q9650 zu senken, da diese in direkter Konkurenz mit den AMD-Prozessoren stehen. AMD scheint an seiner Preispolitik festzuhalten, um den Endverbraucher CPU´s für weniger als 200 Euro anzubieten.

Den Endverbraucher freut´s  !
UPDATE 02.07.09 :

Wie laut Legit Reviews und ATI-Forum berichtet wird, heisst es das die CPU nicht wie gesagt in dieser Woche erscheint. 
AMD äußerte sich dazu mit der Aussage, das viele Angaben falsch seien.
Der Starttermin für den 965er wurde zu früh angesetzt, heisst es.

Gänzlich wird die CPU aber auf keinen Fall verschwinden, sondern der Starttermin wird nur einige Wochen nach hinten verschoben, so das der Phenom II 965er vermutlich der Pendant als Konkurrent zu Intel's Lynnfield CPU´s sein könnte.

UPDATE 05.07.09 :

Der Phenom II X4 965 ist bereits im heise online Preisvergleich gelistet. Einen Preis oder eine Lieferzeit gibt es aber bisher noch nicht, da die CPU noch nicht offiziell vorgestellt wurde. Spekulationen im Internet verweisen als Starttermin auf den Anfang September. 
UPDATE 11.07.09 : 

Grosse Verwirrung stiftet derzeit eine CPU-Liste die im Netz aufgetaucht ist.
 Dort ist der Phenom II 965 mit einer TDP von 140Watt ausgeschrieben, anstatt der bisherigen Vermutungen die auf 125Watt TDP hinwiesen. 
Bei Hardwareluxx ist man auch verwirrt, da die CPU mit einer TDP von 125 Watt erscheinen sollte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaut man sich die Liste etwas genauer an, ist ersichtlich das in dem CPU-Code weiterhin das Kürzel  "FB" steht und somit auf eine CPU mit einer TDP von 125Watt hinweist. Es ist also fraglich, ob es sich hierbei um einen Fehler handelt, oder ob die CPU diese hohe TDP haben wird, wissen werden wir es leider erst in den nächsten Wochen.

Update 14.07.09 :
Auf "the Inpquirer" wird berichtet, das der kommende AMD Phenom II X4 965 definitiv nicht wie bereits mehrmals berichtet eine 140 Watt TDP erreicht, sondern wie Anfangs schon vermutet die 125Watt haben wird. Somit ist die für Verwirrung stiftende CPU-Liste von MSI hinfällig und fehlerhaft ! 

OEM Hersteller haben bereits die neue CPU geordert und der Phenom II X4 955 BE wurde im Preis gesenkt, um für das neue Modell Platz zu machen. 
Der Phenom II 965 ist in Großbritannien für ca. £196 zu finden und in Europa für 236,- Euro. 
In den USA ist die CPU noch nicht aufgetaucht, aber "the Inpquirer" geht davon aus das Sie bald für ca. $330 bestellbar ist.
Quellen: 

Planet 3D Now : Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
ATI-Forum: Neues Topmodel? Phenom II X4 965 & Phenom II X4 965 doch nicht?
tweaktown: Phenom II X4 965 coming soon :: TweakTown 
expreview : Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Coming Next Week? - Expreview.com
legitreviews : AMD Phenom II 42 TWKR Black Edition Processor - The Truth Behind TWKR CPUs - Legit Reviews
Fudzilla: Fudzilla

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

LOL
Und ich dachte der 955 wäre das ende  der Fahnenstange
Go AMD Go!


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Aye, das ist doch mal eine Nachricht! Ich werde mir dennoch den 955 BE gönnen, einfach aufgrund des Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses.


----------



## push@max (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Nicht schlecht AMD! 

Eine Serien-CPU mit 3,4GHz ist schon ein Wort. Vor einem Jahr hätte man sich das noch nicht vorstellen können, da konnte man den Phenom schwer auf 3GHz takten.


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Mh...geht der dann auchnoch in AM2+ Boards? ()


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Ordentliche CPU. 3,4 GHz ist ordenlich für eine Standart CPU. Naja ich denke aber das der 955 total ausreicht. Neue wird sicher nicht so billig sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

da würde ich mir dann ja einiges potential für undervolting erwarten - wenn man zb den takt auf 3200mhz senkt, was ja immer noch sehr viel ist, kann man wenn man glück hat die spannung bestimmt um mehr als 0,1V absenken -vielleicht auch mehr, wenn der fertigungsprozess sich auch immer noch verbessert.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

@FortunaGamer

Der 965er wird vorraussichtlich den Einführungspreis des 955er haben. 
Wie gestern von PCGH berichtet wurde ist der 955er im Preis auf 175,- Euro gefallen, was annehmen lässt das Platz gemacht wird für eine neue CPU,  den 965er.  

 AMD wird somit seine Preispolitik beibehalten und  den Preis Rahmen wohl nicht sprengen.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

So um mein Ego zufriedenzustellen hab ich mal eben auf 3,5 GHz übertaktet


----------



## Super Grobi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Das wird auch sicher nicht die letzte Taktsteigerung sein! Ist doch logisch...

Mich persönlich juckt das nicht, weil das sollte quais jeder Phenom II BE ohne Spannungserhöhung packen.

Wenn AMD irgentwann mal den ersten 3,8ghz Phenom ausspuckt... .dann wird es interessant!

SG


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*



Toxy schrieb:


> Mh...geht der dann auchnoch in AM2+ Boards? ()


 
Mit einem neuen Bios sollte das gehn. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> @FortunaGamer
> AMD wird somit seine Preispolitik beibehalten und den Preis Rahmen wohl nicht sprengen.


 
Was ich sehr gut finde,
Wäre auch blöd, wenn die Black Edition CPUs von AMD alle doppelt so teuer wären wie die normalen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

I h bin hin und weg. vielleicht spar ich ja mal auf den 965er... Mein Phenom I geht mir nimmer ganz so ab... vor allem im OC! Keine 2,9 Ghz sind möglich


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

Warum hast du den 9950 auch gekauft?
Es gab doch schon länger bevor der Phenom II rauskam meldungen über dem selbigen...
Warumn zum Teufel kaufst du dann nen Phenom 1?!
Moment mal...In der Liste ist auch schon ein Phenom II 945 mit 95 Watt
Wie kommt der denn da rein?


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

kp... aso, ich hab mir den 9950er geholt am ersten tagals er rauskam... damals noch für... 205 euronen. Heute bereue ichs... gibt soviel was ich aufrüsten müsste: graka, ram, prozi...


----------



## Marc1504 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> I h bin hin und weg. vielleicht spar ich ja mal auf den 965er... Mein Phenom I geht mir nimmer ganz so ab... vor allem im OC! Keine 2,9 Ghz sind möglich



Neidisch bin...

Wenn ich auch nur daran denke, meinen über 2,6 zu takten, fleht der um Gnade.
Läuft auf 2,588 GHz, und mehr ist partout nicht drin, egal, wie hoch ich die VCore schraube. Aber es musste ja unbedingt ein Quad sein


----------



## michseich (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

and ftw^^
den rechner hat mein papa gekauft 
aber der wird ab 4 ghz ne gute heizplatte^^


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*

@Marc1504:

Ich hab auch alles probiert mit VCore... war nix drin... wir haben einfach mal richtig Pech gehabt... du aber noch mehr als ich


----------



## errat1c (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Warum hast du den 9950 auch gekauft?
> Es gab doch schon länger bevor der Phenom II rauskam meldungen über dem selbigen...
> Warumn zum Teufel kaufst du dann nen Phenom 1?!
> Moment mal...In der Liste ist auch schon ein Phenom II 945 mit 95 Watt
> Wie kommt der denn da rein?



Zitiere PCGH 7/2009:
"Gerüchten zufolge arbeitet AMD an einer neuen Revision der Phenom-II-Vierkerner, die im dritten Quartal 2009 auf den Markt kommen sollen. Der Phenom II X4 945, den AMD zurzeit noch in der Revision C2 und der Verbrauchsklasse von 125 Watt anbietet, soll in der neuen Überabreitungsstufe mit 95Watt 30Watt weniger abfordern."


----------



## KTMDoki (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

wenn der noch in der neuen Revision rauskommt, hol ich mir den höchstwahrscheinli 

auf jedenfall eine nettes Teil!

Go AMD go


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

oh ja... stellt euch mal nen X4 965 mit 89 Watt vor... xDDDD GÖTTLICH!


----------



## push@max (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> oh ja... stellt euch mal nen X4 965 mit 89 Watt vor... xDDDD GÖTTLICH!



Da ist auf jeden Fall noch Luft...freue mich für AMD, dass es endlich mal voran geht!


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

ich auch.


----------



## der_flamur (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Und aufeinmal hat auch der i7 Probleme mitzuhalten... Okay ich übertreib es aber wenn AMD im Q3 den PII 985 BE oder so herausbringt, der die 4GHz knackt (wäre ja geil bei 95W), dann hat Intel wirklich Probleme...

AMD-TOP!!!


----------



## Phenom BE (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

na bei 3,6Ghz ist der Phenom II auf dem niveau eines i7 920.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Nicht ganz
Erst bei ca. 3,8GHz


----------



## N1lle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Trotzdem ich oute mich als AMD FANBOY und sage ich sage ich bleibe meinen Verei.... ups Hersteller treu zu Athlon Zeiten gabs für mich nichts besseres und der Phenom2 haut jetzt mal so richtig rein


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Na ich sage doch mal *Respekt*

AMD/ATI ist wirklich wieder auf dem Weg zum ernsthaften Gegner von INTEL
Und das ist *gut* für alle

.... Ich könnte der Versuchung erliegen und mir nach längerer AMD-Abstinenz mal wieder was "zusammenschrauben"


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> I h bin hin und weg. vielleicht spar ich ja mal auf den 965er... Mein Phenom I geht mir nimmer ganz so ab... vor allem im OC! Keine 2,9 Ghz sind möglich



Also mein phenom 9950 ging auf 3,4ghz  



So nun aber mal zum Artikel ... hätte nicht gedacht das AMD jetzt noch sowas raushaut! Find ich wirklich gut... der 965 sollte dann ja evtl. noch vor dem 9650 liegen  und mal sehen wie der sich so übertakten lässt...vllt sind ja endlich 4ghz Stabil möglich ^^   Ich warte aber lieber bis nächstes Jahr... auf die 6 bzw 8 Kern CPU`s 


ps: wer grad ein Schnäppchen machen will: Klick mich!  der Preis ist heiß!


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Ich hoffe nur das der PII auch mit dem Core i5 mithalten kann.


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Lindt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das der PII auch mit dem Core i5 mithalten kann.




wenn ja!!!

kaufen

Wobei der i5 ja der nachfolger des i7 ist. abgesehen vom namen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ein i5 langsamer als ein i7 ist (bei gleichem takt / cache blablabla)

jedenfalls weiterso AMD

Ich hoffe nur das die neuen CPUs -die so mit der zeit aufm MArkt kommen  (PII  evt bald der PIII?) -noch auf´n AM3-Board passen und funzen^^


----------



## KTMDoki (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



-NTB- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das die neuen CPUs -die so mit der zeit aufm MArkt kommen  (PII  evt bald der PIII?) -noch auf´n AM3-Board passen und funzen^^



Ich glaub schon, dass der "PIII" auch auf nen AM3-Board passt, da ja die AMD-CPUs ja schon länger den Speichercontroller integriert haben...

warten wirs einfach ab...

Ich hol mit glaubi den 965BE


----------



## Lindt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



-NTB- schrieb:


> wenn ja!!!
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das die neuen CPUs -die so mit der zeit aufm MArkt kommen  (PII  evt bald der PIII?) -noch auf´n AM3-Board passen und funzen^^


Ich denke mal ja, Am4 wird wohl erst mit DDR4 kommen.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Lindt schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ja, Am4 wird wohl erst mit DDR4 kommen.


Das schreit doch eher nach AM3+


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Das schreit doch eher nach AM3+





Wahrscheinlich wirds am4 heißen, und wie bei am2 wird es am3+boards geben...
wenns so wäre -wäre es ideal wenn man ber bios-update ein am3 zu einem am3+ board flashen könnte

aber das sind alles nur spekulationen


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Wobei der i5 ja der nachfolger des i7 ist.-


 
Da muss ich doch noch schnell "Smartass" raushängen lassen

Der Core i5 ist nicht der *Nachfolger* vom Core i7 sondern der "Medium-Range" - Prozessor; eigentlich gedacht *unter* dem 7ner

Ich geb dir aber Recht, wie viel "schwächer" er ist - wenn überhaupt - ist noch nicht klar


----------



## errat1c (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Habt ihr das schon gesehen ?

-> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## N1lle (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

ja die müssen auch irgendwann gelistet werden


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer Phenom II X4 965 !*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Also mein phenom 9950 ging auf 3,4ghz


</p>Du glücklicher!


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch noch schnell "Smartass" raushängen lassen
> 
> Der Core i5 ist nicht der *Nachfolger* vom Core i7 sondern der "Medium-Range" - Prozessor; eigentlich gedacht *unter* dem 7ner
> 
> Ich geb dir aber Recht, wie viel "schwächer" er ist - wenn überhaupt - ist noch nicht klar




einigen wir uns auf kleiner- jüngerer bruder 

Aber der i7 läuft aus (oder nicht?), d.h. bald wird es i5 cpus geben die schneller als das i7topmodell sein werden


----------



## KTMDoki (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



-NTB- schrieb:


> einigen wir uns auf kleiner- jüngerer bruder
> 
> Aber der i7 läuft aus (oder nicht?), d.h. bald wird es i5 cpus geben die schneller als das i7topmodell sein werden



der i7 läuft gar nicht aus, ihn wird es sogar für Sockel 1156 geben...
es passt schon: der kleinere und jüngere Bruder...

Aber ich denke, dass der stärkste i5 durchaus den jetzigen 950er i7 überholen könnte, natürlich reine Spekulation


----------



## Kamino99 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Es ist wohl ratsam, wenn ich mit meinem PC-Kauf noch etwas warte. Wollte mir den X4 955 zulegen. Der fällt ja im Preis fast wöchentlich momentan.


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ratsam, wenn ich mit meinem PC-Kauf noch etwas warte. Wollte mir den X4 955 zulegen. Der fällt ja im Preis fast wöchentlich momentan.







Was an dem neuen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE liegen dürfte und das DX11 karten vor der Tür stehen, kann mir gut vorstellen das AMD (wenn die neuen high-end karten usw präsentiert werden) auch gleich noch nen neuen AMD Phenom II X4 ??? BE König präsentiert


----------



## errat1c (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Bin zZ aber auch am überlegen, ob ich zugreife oder nicht...aber wenn man einmal das Warten anfängt, traut man sich nie...Hardware ist nunmal sehr vergänglich...sobald der 965 draußen ist, hol` ich mir den 955..


----------



## Marc1504 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Tja, also Leutz, schaut mal hier rein: AMD Phenom II X4 965 kommt (vorerst) nicht - ForumBase

(Erstmal) nix 965...


----------



## inzain (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

ACHTUNG ! Der Preis des Phenom2 x4 955 liegt mittlerweile bei 163€.
Ich weiss echt nicht ob ich zugreifen soll.


----------



## errat1c (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



inzain schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ! Der Preis des Phenom2 x4 955 liegt mittlerweile bei 163€.
> Ich weiss echt nicht ob ich zugreifen soll.



dito...nur lohnt sich der PhII955 auf nem JR 790GX M2RS im gegensatz zu einem PhII940?


----------



## -NTB- (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*



errat1c schrieb:


> dito...nur lohnt sich der PhII955 auf nem JR 790GX M2RS im gegensatz zu einem PhII940?




denke im allgemeinem betrieb wird man keinen unterschied merken, ausser du bistn dauerbencher


----------



## errat1c (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Mir geht es rein um Rohleistung und Effektivität des 955 gegenüber zum 940..
Lohnt der 955, oder nicht...?


----------



## -NTB- (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Vonner Rohleistung her bestimmt?
Kann ich so aber gar nicht sagen...ich denke eher so:

Es kommt drarauf an wie die Rohleistung im Praktischem umgesetzt wird

Von daher sage ich dann doch ganz klar nein!!


Ein porsche-boxed motor nützt dir im VW-Käfer auch nix wenn man keine guten reifen /usw hat


----------



## errat1c (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming !*

Also findest du es unpassend den 955 auf das JR 790GX M2RS zu stecken..?!


----------



## Marc1504 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

Das kommt auf den Aufpreis an, denke ich. Wenn Du einen 955 für 163 Euro bekommst, und für den 940 noch 150 Euro, mach das. Mehr Aufpreis wäre mMn. für die Mehrleistung zu viel. 
Musst Du selbst entscheiden. Viel schneller ist der 955 nicht.
Und ob Du 200 MHz wirklich spürst, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 
Zumal es ein AM2+ Board ist und somit auch kein DDR3 Speicher passt.


----------



## errat1c (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

Danke für die Antwort,Marc1504.
Ja, das ist mir auch bewusst, nur habe ich mehrere Reviews gelesen, bei denen keinerlei Vorteil von DDR3 zu erkennen war...zumindest zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

der unterschied is nur messbar und auch das nur gering. spüren wirste da nichts...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

Der Phenom II X4 965 wird Q3/Q4 2009 erscheinen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

das is auch ok.^^


----------



## KennyKiller (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

wahrscheinlich der erste AMD der den i7 fertig macht.


----------



## Chucky1978 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

Hab schon gedacht AMD stockt bei 3200, reißt alles nieder und baut bei 6 und 8 Kernen ab 1,8 Ghz wieder auf, bis sie bei 3,2 GHz gelandet sind.. naja.. 200 MHz sid nicht so der bringer objektiv betrachtet. Imo reichen 3 GHz auch noch völlig aus, aber ich frag mich wann sie endlich die 4 GHz-Hürde nehmen. die 1000 Mhz haben se ja auch irgendwann mal geschafft und das wollte keiner glauben...  Bald in meinem Rechner, der A12 4500 12 Kerne 4,5Ghz mit 16MB Cache *träum*


----------



## Explosiv (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

Die 4 GHz sind schon durchaus realisierbar. Aber die dadurch entstehende hohe TDP wäre für eine Standard CPU nicht annehmbar  !

Da muss erst eine neue Architektur her,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Chucky1978 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE : Releasetermin verschoben ?*

das weiß ich doch...  ich hab damit natürlich normal verwendbare CPUs für Ottonormal gemeint, die mit ner billigluftkühlung sowas beim PCSpezialist kaufen können  Edit : (unter 200 Euro)


----------



## KTMDoki (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Schade eigentlich, dass der jetzt erst später raus kommt...

sonst hätt ich mir den eventuell geholt, wenn er schon ein neues Stepping hat...

Ein neues Stepping warte ich noch ab und dann schlag ich zu entweder 955BE oder halt 965BE, mal sehen


----------



## errat1c (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Der Preisrutsch des 955BE scheint allmählich ein Ende zu haben..bei 150inkl wollte ich eigentlich zuschlagen...


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

naja ich wolte eig. immer nen 9950 und kurtz vorm bestellen hör ich davon das der PII im anmarch ist (iwann januar^^).

naja hab mir nen 940 gehold und bin zufrienden auch wenn ich "nur" 3.75 GHz hinbekomme (1.55V :V) aber ich werde mir keinen 955/965 kaufen, wär ja sinnfrei.

ich hoffe das iwann eine Isdambul Desktopveriande herauskommt, da würde ich sofort zuschlagen 

aber AMD macht schon gutes zeusch vllt kommt ja iwann ein PII 990 :O



MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Mindfuck (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Nette möglichkeit für mich dann langsam auf ddr3 umzusteigen... erst cpu, dann mainboard und speicher... mein problem nur ich will ein nvidia chipsatz......


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

hm, naja es gibt ja schon AM3 boards mit Nforce und bist dann díe CPU "kaufbar" ist gibs sicher nochmehr/ausgereifte. 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Explosiv (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Ich werde warscheinlich nicht mehr länger warten, habe meinen Wunsch den 955er zu kaufen jetzt lange genug herausgeschoben. 
Bei dem Preis wird es wohl jetzt der 955er werden,...200 Mhz mehr kann ich dank BE auch selber machen  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Grüße zurück. 

Warum hattest du dir denn dann den X2 7750 geholt... da war es doch nun wirklich klar, dass der Phenom 2 kam, wenn er nicht schon sogar als Am2+ Form da war...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Der AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition kam im November.Da war es ehrlich klar dass der Phenom II kommt.Er kam wenn ich mich nicht Irre am 9.1.2009 raus.
Aber wenn man vorher nicht das Geld dafür hat nimmt man halt zuerst den X2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Ein Kauf aus Verzweiflung.


----------



## $t@lk3r (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

Ich habe mir vorige Woche den 955er geleistet und ich bin begeistert mehr brauch ich für meine zocker Abende nicht


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

nein, er hat ja den Kuma genommen, glaub ich so heißt der... also mein Phenom mit nur 2 Kernen... und mit 4 kernen geht er grad mal so ab...


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Grüße zurück.
> 
> Warum hattest du dir denn dann den X2 7750 geholt... da war es doch nun wirklich klar, dass der Phenom 2 kam, wenn er nicht schon sogar als Am2+ Form da war...



Schon mal was von einer Übergangslösung gehört? Es kann sich halt nicht jeder auf Anhieb gleich das holen was man gerne haben möchte !

Aber Danke für deine geistreiche Äusserung  !




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Kauf aus Verzweiflung.



Richtig,... ! Mein Rechner befindet sich derzeit im Aufbau.

 Stück für Stück, eins nach dem anderen....

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

naja ok... aber ich mein sooooooooooooooo schlecht kann dein alter doch nicht gewesen sein, oder dass du noch hättest warten können... aber für ein Projekt bzw. aufbau kann ichs schon nachvollziehen.... deswegen sorry.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> naja ok... aber ich mein sooooooooooooooo schlecht kann dein alter doch nicht gewesen sein, oder dass du noch hättest warten können... aber für ein Projekt bzw. aufbau kann ichs schon nachvollziehen.... deswegen sorry.



Glaub mir mein alter PC war noch viel schlimmer. 
Habe mich mit einem X2 4200+ @3.0GHz rumgeschlagen. 

Der 7750 war sehr günstig und habe ihn aufgrund des niedrigen Preises gekauft, da als Übergangslösung.
Ein Rechner funktioniert nun mal nicht ohne CPU (logisch) !

Das System in meinem Sys-Profil ist jetzt erst 1 1/2 Monate alt, die CPU ist das letzte was gemacht werden muss.

Der 7750 ist nur eine Übergangslösung und wird gequält in Sachen OC,...

P.S. Es sei Dir vergeben,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*

danke... ^^


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Glaub mir mein alter PC war noch viel schlimmer.
> Habe mich mit einem X2 4200+ @3.0GHz rumgeschlagen.
> 
> Der 7750 war sehr günstig und habe ihn aufgrund des niedrigen Preises gekauft...



Wenn man dein 4200+ @3GHz als 6000+ Pendant ansieht und du ihn nicht mit übertriebener VCore betrieben hast, war der Wechsel IMHO nicht sehr sinnvoll. Nehmen sich kaum etwas die beiden Prozessoren. Und ein Übertaktungskünstler ist der Kuma sicherlich auch nicht. Tschuldigung für diese Aussage. Aber toll, dass du AMD so tatkräftig unterstützt 



			
				ILAN12346 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich wolte eig. immer nen 9950 und kurtz vorm bestellen hör ich davon das der PII im anmarch ist (iwann januar^^).
> 
> naja hab mir nen 940 gehold und bin zufrienden auch wenn ich "nur" 3.75 GHz hinbekomme (1.55V :V) aber ich werde mir keinen 955/965 kaufen, wär ja sinnfrei.
> 
> ...



Uiuiui, *Istanbul* heißt der 6 Kerner. Und meintest du "Variante"? Auf derzeitigen Roadmaps ist nichts zu sehen, dass dieser in den Desktopmarkt einziehen wird. Erst 2011 ist Orochi mit mehr als 4 Kernen geplant und dann ist der hoffentlich im Bulldozer-Desgin  Nur bleiben die Sorgen um die gleichzeitige Einführung des 32nm Prozesses. Da hilft nur abwarten was wirklich kommen wird...  Im Idealfall kommt bald ein neues Stepping auf Basis des Denebs vll sogar mit HKMG und der 32nm Prozess kann früher als geplant (beim Deneb) starten und damit später Bulldozer in einer erprobten Fertigung starten kann...

LG


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

Der Deneb mit 32nm ?? Das is mir neu.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE !*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Wenn man dein 4200+ @3GHz als 6000+ Pendant ansieht und du ihn nicht mit übertriebener VCore betrieben hast, war der Wechsel IMHO nicht sehr sinnvoll. Nehmen sich kaum etwas die beiden Prozessoren. Und ein Übertaktungskünstler ist der Kuma sicherlich auch nicht. Tschuldigung für diese Aussage. Aber toll, dass du AMD so tatkräftig unterstützt



Also den Kuma bekomme ich mit Standard V-Core auf 3,1 GHz Primestabil ( rund 400MHz),...mit 0,75 V-Core Erhöhung erreiche ich immerhin 3,4 GHz , alles darüber geht nicht, nicht mal zum benchen. 
Aufgrund des größeren Caches ist der Kuma schon einen Tick schneller als der 4200+. Aber naja, ich hoffe ich kann mir demnächst den Phenom II zulegen  !

Grüsse Explosiv


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

955 oder 965 ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

ich hab einen 940 @ 965 ^^ einfach 17x200 @1,3V , NB auf 11x200 @ 1,875V... schöne sache


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

naja^^ stimmt schon... aer nen original 965 is iwie nochmal ein anderes gefühl, oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

ja vor allem was man mit dem erst anstellen könnte... wenn man halbwegs glück hat


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

jupp... ich würd mich nicht wohl fühlen wenn ich nen 940er hätte und den auf nen 965er bringe... wär für mich nicht das gleiche.


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> jupp... ich würd mich nicht wohl fühlen wenn ich nen 940er hätte und den auf nen 965er bringe... wär für mich nicht das gleiche.



wo ist denn da der unterschied? beide wären doch gleich schnell.....für user die oc betreiben ists wie schon mal gesagt worden erst wieder sinnvoll upzugraden wenn die phenom ||  cpus um die 4ghz standart takt haben!


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

ne ich mein nur... die schachtel verrät dann doch, dass es nicht das gleiche is ;D


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

im englischen raum sind offenbar die ersten listeneinträge aufgetaucht für den 965: Fudzilla - Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz listed for £ 177.30

mal sehen was da dran ist... aber immerhin ist es nicht nur ein einzelner shop sondern mehrere


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*

Was meint ihr wie sieht das mit dem 955 BE aus, wenn der 965 kommt, verschwindet der 955 Be dann aus den shops oder wird der bleiben? 
Bei hoh ist er jetzt schon irgendwie weg!
*wollte mir ein AM3 sys aufbauen*


----------



## KTMDoki (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE is coming ! UPDATE 11.07.09 !*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie sieht das mit dem 955 BE aus, wenn der 965 kommt, verschwindet der 955 Be dann aus den shops oder wird der bleiben?
> Bei hoh ist er jetzt schon irgendwie weg!
> *wollte mir ein AM3 sys aufbauen*



bis die ausverkauft sind, werden die sicher auch noch verkauft von den Shops die den noch haben, schätz i mal...

BT²:
bin schon gespannt, wann der jetzt wirkli kommt...

wenn er mitn neuen Stepping kommt, hol ich mir den glei


----------



## errat1c (15. Juli 2009)

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

und der beweis dafür

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## KTMDoki (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaube, es könnte durchaus sein, dass der 965BE mit 140W rauskommt, aber dann gleich auf das neue Stepping wechselt...

mMn wäre es aber eigentlich verschwendung, das alte Stepping für den 965BE zu nehmen, da man die ja auch als kleinere Modelle verkaufen kann und so nicht in einen schlechten Ruf gerät, dass AMD zuviel Watt verbraucht (von der Konkurrenz rede ich mal nicht )

Ich hol mir auf alle Fälle das neue Stepping und schaff die 4 GHz, glaube ich, ohne Probs...

WaKü rüst ich auch noch auf


----------



## errat1c (17. Juli 2009)

Hat denn jemand ne seriöse Quelle über den wirklichen Erscheinungstermin?


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

ich glaube nicht  also das wäre doch sowas von doof, wenn der erst mit 140W TDP rauskommt... das war wie beim 9950 Be... nur das ich iihn gleich gekauft habe.... und somit nen 140W Vollast-Schlucker hier stehn hab^^


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

Man was für ne erleichterung dass der keine 140 Watt haben wird
Mal sehen ob der 975 die 140 knackt


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

kommt sowas überhaupt noch?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

Kann gut sein
Im Deneb scheinen noch Taktreserven zu schlummern


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

hm... also geil wärs ja...


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

ich hoff ja das iwan ein istanbul PhenomII kommt

der kann das womöglich auch mit nem gleichgetakteten i7 mithalten.

wobei, naja der wirt sicher schon bei 3 GHz die 140W kanacken 

MFg ILAn12346 (will istanbul mit sockel AM2+/AM3  )


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ich würd auch gern nen istanbul haben... aber das wird eh wieder nur sockel F... -.-


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

das is zz. Nur sockel F

aber naja PII war ja auch mal Shanghai fürn server.

ich glaube bis mitte 2010 kommt ein 6-core desktop prozzi von AMD  spätestens wenn AMD mit dem akzuellen schema (alte CPU + 200MHz = Neue CPU ) nichtmehr weiter kommt. 

vllt wirds ja noch nen 3.6GHz PII gaben (vllt. 140W) aber 3.8 bezweifel ich absolut, da man das abwärme-/leistungsaufnahmteschnich garnichtmehr in den griff bekommen würde.

da is ein 6Core mit anfänglich vllt. 2 - 2.5 GHz besser als ein 3.8GHz PII 

so, das war nu alles sehr rumgesponnen meinerseits, also back 2 topic



ILAN12346 (glaube eig. nitmal an nen 3.6GHz PII)


----------



## deAthr0w (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich amd wäre würde ich den 6-kerner dann bringen wenn intel seinen Gulftown(oder wie der heißt) bringt. wenn das nicht ein fake ist

@ topic: ich hoffe das amd die reihe fortsetzt so haben vll auch user die chance ohne oc einen pII mit 3.6 oder sogar 4 ghz zu haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Man was für ne erleichterung dass der keine 140 Watt haben wird
> Mal sehen ob der 975 die 140 knackt


 
Der wird gleich übersprungen. 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> kommt sowas überhaupt noch?


 
Mit dem 965 hat auch keiner gerechnet, also wer weiß, was AMD noch so plant.


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. Juli 2009)

deAthr0w schrieb:


> Wenn ich amd wäre würde ich den 6-kerner dann bringen wenn intel seinen Gulftown(oder wie der heißt) bringt. wenn das nicht ein fake ist
> 
> ich hoffe das amd die reihe fortsetzt so haben vll auch user die chance ohne oc einen pII mit 3.6 oder sogar 4 ghz zu haben


 
naja aber fakt ist das der PII (leider) "nur" auf dem Niveau der C2Q serie ist mit nem 6-core desktop pendant des istanbul´s würde die PII serie vllt mit den aktuellen i7 mithalten.

@topic: iwi muss ich grade an den Pentium4 denken. da hat intel auch das schöne prinzip gehabt alte cpu + 200 MHZ = neue CPU und die haben es sogar bis 3.8 hinbekommen 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juli 2009)

4 Ghz halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, 3,6 für realistisch


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Juli 2009)

Für 200€ kann man nix gegen sagen. Ich hoffe, dass AMD in Zukunft die Leistung der Chips noch optimieren kann, um Intel weiter und stärker unter Druck zu setzen. Es wäre schön, wenn es eine Konkurenz zum Core i7 mit der selben Leistung gäbe. Ich denke da an die Zeit, als es noch ein Kopf an Kopf-Rennen zwischen AMD Athlon und Pentium 3 gab. Durch die Konkurenz gingen die Preise runter. Es wäre einfasch schön, wenn es das bald wieder geben würde, ein Kopf an Kopf-Rennen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. Juli 2009)

ja, das wäre toll...


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. Juli 2009)

naja mit der "core"-architektur is intel vorbeigezogen

Ahlon64(x2) war ja noch besser als Pentium4/D

MFG ILAN12346

~Upsdate~

Nu isa auf Alternate ;D


----------

